# intro to me



## jace (Jan 28, 2020)

hey everyone! i'm a 19 year old guy from canada and i heard about this forum from my sister and am excited to talk to people about horses! my names jace and i currently have two horses, a 23yo quarter horse gelding who i've had for almost 2 years, and a 13 year old qh/arab gelding who i just recently bought in november! i ride mostly english, but both my boys are ex-barrel horses so i've been thinking about getting more into riding western. looking forward to meeting new people/talking to everyone!


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Would love to see a few pics of your horses! Look around and make yourself at home. I think we’re a friendly bunch. For the most part lol. 

We have two horses. A QH who’s 27yo and a QHx 13yo. Ride western.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Have fun! Both with your horses and here on the Horse Forum.


----------



## Equestrian Girl 3000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome! Your horses sound great. Sadly I don't have any but I'm excited to hear from you in the future!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome, I am in Canada as well, BC. Nice to see guys riding English, keep at it!


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

jace said:


> hey everyone! i'm a 19 year old guy from canada and i heard about this forum from my sister and am excited to talk to people about horses! my names jace and i currently have two horses, a 23yo quarter horse gelding who i've had for almost 2 years, and a 13 year old qh/arab gelding who i just recently bought in november! i ride mostly english, but both my boys are ex-barrel horses so i've been thinking about getting more into riding western. looking forward to meeting new people/talking to everyone!


Welcome!! I hope you enjoy your time with HF! If you have any questions, pm me anytime:gallop:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome! Nice to see more guys on the board! :thumbsup:

I have two horses now, both QH mares. I started out with an Arab Gelding and a 1/2 Arab (Arab/Paint) mare. Both are sadly now eating in the green pastures in the sky. But have loved all my horses.

Looking forward to seeing pix of your boys!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

It's always good to try different disciplines. I started out western and was quite happy with it, but when I switched to a riding stable that specialized in dressage I, of course, had to give it a shot and ended up learning so much!


----------



## jace (Jan 28, 2020)

waresbear said:


> Welcome, I am in Canada as well, BC. Nice to see guys riding English, keep at it!


I'm in BC as well!


----------



## jace (Jan 28, 2020)

Wild Heart said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's always good to try different disciplines. I started out western and was quite happy with it, but when I switched to a riding stable that specialized in dressage I, of course, had to give it a shot and ended up learning so much!


yea i really like trying out different disciplines! In the last year I've gotten really into mounted combat/sword fighting on horseback and it's been a blast!


----------



## Shanz197642 (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome Jase..
I'm from Taranaki, New zealand . Loved horses all y life but never had the opportunity to own one until a year ago and I am absolutely loving it.. I have a 17yr old standard bred mare.
I joined horse forum because I found alot of horses facebook groups over here were full of over opinionated know it alls and quite snobby and judgemental.
Have found any of that with the lovely people here in horse forum

Happy riding 😊🐎🐴


----------



## rokiya (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello Jace welcome
I am new here, Feels nice to be here. I haven,t owned any horse right now, But I like horse. Please share your experience here.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Note to all members:*
Please read the date of posting made... its located top left corner of every post.
This is a thread with posts from nearly a year ago...some of those who commented, including jace have not been here since 2020...

If you are a new member and would like to introduce yourself...._start a new thread_ please.

_hlg._
_forum team moderator_


----------

